# Preparing for my Homestead!



## Homesteader333 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello everyone! I was just wondered what I could study in college to help me when I become a homesteader. I wanted to be a veterinarian, but I thought that eight years I college is a lot if you even get in.... I love all animals (especially dogs and horses) and love to cook things and grow things to eat. I have been around large and small animals my whole life. Any ideas for any college classes to help my homesteading future??? Thanks!!!


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

Are you wanting to pursue a degree or just take a few classes? A lot depends on where you are and what you want to end product to be.
If you are near a land grant school they typically have agricultural classes. A land grant university is one where the 4H extension office typical is. Here it is UMass in Amherst. I am fairly certain every state has one. Otherwise check out community colleges which offer gardening classes or even Master Gardening programs. 
Any skill you learn will serve you well. DD13 took blacksmithing classes at a teaching forge here in MA. That is an awesome skill to have!
Check out your local grange and network there. Some offer community classes. 
Most counties have a bee keeping club that runs a school each year. I'll bet there are local farmers that will trade your labor for on the job training. There is a local dairyman here that can't get anyone to help him. No on wants that job anymore.
A few business classes will help as any homesteader needs to know how to manage money.
Does that help any?


----------



## Homesteader333 (Apr 29, 2014)

That's very helpful! I will look into that. I just want to be as self sufficient as possible. Thanks!


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Do not over look the Vocational School. They typically offer Adult/night classes in some studies. A homesteader needs masonry, carpentry, auto repair, horticulture, as well as many more skills. 

A path to Enginnering can start at VoTech, Pre Engineering classes, machine shop and welding.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I can tell you what helped me the most and you may be able to find a source of information about these in your area.

Knowing how to test the land, to recognize what grows on it and to understand how wind/rain affects it. For a homesteader, the land is the foundation! 

Next to understand land and weather is being able to build what you might want and to maintain what you might have. This means construction information as well as mechanical information.

Building your own living quarters is another task that requires information about electricity, plumbing weather proofing. I suspect you can find classes about all this easily enough. (Some areas have "Adult learning Centers" that offer a large range of classes from personal growth to hands-on projects that could be helpful.)

All, of course, depends on what your educational goal is and whether or not you can work these extra classes into your schedule, knowing you may need to take them"outside" the school where most of your course work is.


----------

